# ******* bow press for single cam bow?



## mi_fiveo (Aug 11, 2006)

I do it all the time.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Update:
I used the plastic handle of a screwdriver in the hole of the cam....and it worked flawlessly. It helps to have a helper when you're ready to remove the screwdriver handle. Just draw the bow back a tad more(to loosen the tension on the screwdriver) and have your helper pop it out.

(Make sure that your string and/or cables are correctly in their respective grooves when you draw the bow back down)


----------



## p8ntballa9362 (Jul 12, 2012)

would it work with dual cam bows? say with two "pins"???


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Im no expert, but it all depends on how beefy your cams are. If the spokes on your cams are thin then I wouldn't.

I used a little rubber coated screwdriver handle....I didn't feel comfortable using something metal.

Your best bet would be to contact your bow manufacturers tech dept and ask them if it's safe to do.


----------



## vahunter2469 (Apr 27, 2012)

I doubt the manufacturer would approve it but should be ok provided its "pinned" when there's only a little DW in the string and the further from the axle the better.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I would never recommend this method when you can buy a portable press for around $50. But --- if you do try it be sure to back the limbs out to minimum specified poundage. 

Face shield, Kevlar gloves, and a cup might also be good ideas.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Man, I just checked your profile. I don't mean this in any way to be hurtful, but only helpful. Are you really sure you wan to be shooting an overdraw? Are you really sure your draw is 31? Please give a moments thought to how much bow knowledge you have and be sure you're safe if you decide to go ahead. Also, give a moments thought to taking your bow to a shop and observing how it's done properly. I'm only concerned for your safety, so please don't take this as an insult.

Again, best of luck.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Bbjavelina,
Not offense taken. Dont let my "newness" here fool you, though. I started bowhunting back in 1982. I've shot recurves, the early compounds, and stopped shooting(bowhunting/3d shoots) in the 1990s(I was shooting the original Solocam back then). I finally bought the High Country bow a few years back fully expecting to start hunting again. Took me til this season, to finally start getting serious about bowhunting again.

I was never an overdraw fan, but It was in the bow when i bought it. I shoot well with it....so I haven't bothered to change it. When my budget allows, I'll be switching to a drop away rest, though. I'm no "hyper tuner" like many here, but I can find my way around a compound bow.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

NYSBowman said:


> Bbjavelina,
> Not offense taken. Dont let my "newness" here fool you, though. I started bowhunting back in 1982. I've shot recurves, the early compounds, and stopped shooting(bowhunting/3d shoots) in the 1990s(I was shooting the original Solocam back then). I finally bought the High Country bow a few years back fully expecting to start hunting again. Took me til this season, to finally start getting serious about bowhunting again.
> 
> I was never an overdraw fan, but It was in the bow when i bought it. I shoot well with it....so I haven't bothered to change it. When my budget allows, I'll be switching to a drop away rest, though. I'm no "hyper tuner" like many here, but I can find my way around a compound bow.


Thanks, I feel a tad better now.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Just stumbled this video.....check it out from the 2:40 mark onward. The guy uses an Allen wrench to relax the string. Check out the description where it says they normally don't use an Allen wrench but do use something solid.


For the heavier DW bows, I would guess that lowering the DW would be a good idea to be on the safe side.


----------

